# Some pictures from Saturday



## roushraven (Sep 15, 2010)

Follow this link to my photobucket album of pictures from Saturday. http://s16.photobucket.com/albums/b...up%202010/

Enjoy!

RR


----------



## Greg Vocks (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pictures; I love the sepia and B&W images.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Great pics, thanks for sharing them with us! Got to see a couple parts of Marty's layout I hadn't seen before. Regal


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the pics. nicely done. later RJD


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow that first photo is amazing. Almost looks real


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

A lot of them look realistic...great photos. Looks like you've got lots of ammo for the monthly photo contest. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice photos.. Tks for sharing.. Yup maybe some for photo contest..


----------



## roushraven (Sep 15, 2010)

Posted By San Juan on 26 Sep 2010 10:54 AM 
Wow that first photo is amazing. Almost looks real









Amazing isn't it?!?!?! LOL










Thanks for the compliments guys; BTW I added a few more from today's runs. 

I had a great time and I can't wait for next year so I can run mine too. And I'll spend more time at the Live Steam table.


-RR aka The other Eric


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep would have liked to seen a few more pics of the LS boys running. Later RJD


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Eric, 
Those photos are fantastic but the photobucket site is truly annoying. Between the pop-ups and the animations and the ads...holy crap it's like going to one of my kids favorite websites....sigh 


Thanks for sharing for those of us who couldn't go though! 

Chas


----------



## roushraven (Sep 15, 2010)

Posted By wchasr on 27 Sep 2010 06:23 AM 
Eric, 
Those photos are fantastic but the photobucket site is truly annoying. Between the pop-ups and the animations and the ads...holy crap it's like going to one of my kids favorite websites....sigh 


Thanks for sharing for those of us who couldn't go though! 

Chas 

Thanks. Sorry about the link issue but it was the only convenient way to host that many photos. 

By the way, it looks like my attempt at an inside joke failed. My name is Arthur but almost everybody for some strange reason kept calling me Eric. LOL









-RR


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Some very nice images there! You've captured some angles that really give the impression of realism!


----------

